

Drugs, Body Modifications May Create Second Enlightenment - moog
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/03/etech-second-en.html

======
rms
The hypothetical drug they're talking about isn't hypothetical. It's called
Modafinil or Provigil.

And frankly, the thesis of this article is ridiculous. People aren't going to
pop Modafinil and be enlightened. It's the internet itself that is causing the
next Enlightenment.

~~~
curi
/upvote

